# Problème Display Link / 2 moniteurs / Big Sur



## ptitt0m (6 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème depuis quelques semaines.
Normalement, j'utilise mon Macbook pro (15 pouces 2019) avec deux moniteurs branchés sur le dock D6000 de Dell. (1 en DP, et en HDMI). Plus les hardwares branchés dessus également (souris, USB...). Tout fonctionnait très bien sur Mojave pendant des mois.
Mais depuis une mise à jour Catalina, et maintenant avec Big Sur, le dock n'est plus détecté. J'ai fais les mises à jour des drivers, mais impossible de trouver une solution. Comme si le driver display link ne voulait pas marcher sur mon mac.
Les moniteurs ne sont pas détectés, ou ne font que de sauter entre détectés et non détectés, ce qui rend l'ordinateur complètement inutilisable.

J'essaye de désespérément trouver une solution à mon problème pour utiliser mes deux écrans et mon mac en trois bureaux distincts pour pouvoir travailler.

Si quelqu’un à une petite idée 

Merci


----------



## radioman (6 Janvier 2021)

ptitt0m a dit:


> J'ai fais les mises à jour des drivers


???





tu les as chopés ou les drivers Mac, vu que c'est pas supporté ?


----------



## maxou56 (6 Janvier 2021)

radioman a dit:


> tu les as chopés ou les drivers Mac, vu que c'est pas supporté ?


Bonsoir,
Le Display Link:


> Products with DisplayLink technology are supported on Windows, macOS, Android and Chrome OS


https://www.displaylink.com


@ptitt0m
Peut-être une piste:
https://www.displaylink.com/downloads/macos
https://support.displaylink.com/knowledgebase/articles/1188004


----------



## ptitt0m (6 Janvier 2021)

Oui, j'ai la dernière version du driver à jour, et j'ai essayé de suivre les articles. Mais perso, rien ne s'affiche dans mes extensions même après une installation réussie du display link


----------



## maxou56 (6 Janvier 2021)

ptitt0m a dit:


> Mais perso, rien ne s'affiche dans mes extensions même après une installation réussie du display link


Donc ce n'est pas "réussi" car extensions=pilotes
Lors de l'installation il n'y a pas de message comme quoi l'extension à été bloqué et qu'il faut aller dans Réglages > Sécurité...


----------



## ptitt0m (6 Janvier 2021)

Non rien de tout ça, pas de message d'erreur et rien à déverrouiller dans sécurité


----------



## maxou56 (6 Janvier 2021)

Je n'ai jamais utilisé le Display Link, donc je ne pourrais pas t'aider.

H.S, pourquoi utiliser le DisplayLink qui est particulier comme technologie (Le CPU/GPU de ton mac encode l'affichage qui est envoyer via l'USB et est décoder par une puce dans le HUB), ton mac supporte 2 écrans externe nativement (via les port USB-C Thunderbolt3)?


----------



## ptitt0m (6 Janvier 2021)

Quand je branche mes deux écrans sur le mac, en utilisant quand même un petit adaptateur, c'est comme si j'avais qu'un seul écran, c'est juste un miroir...
Je trouvais pratique le dock pour rassembler les différents hardware (carte son, souris, chargeur, écrans...) sans avoir des fils dans tout les sens et en ayant assez d’entrées


----------



## maxou56 (6 Janvier 2021)

ptitt0m a dit:


> Quand je branche mes deux écrans sur le mac, en utilisant quand même un petit adaptateur, c'est comme si j'avais qu'un seul écran, c'est juste un miroir...


Je ne comprend pas?? si tu branches 2 écrans sur Deux ports différents ou via un adaptateur Thunderbolt 3 vers 2Hdmi/DisplayPort.
Tu peux très bien avoir le mode étendu et pas uniquement recopie vidéo.


> Display Support    Up to two displays with 5120 by 2880 pixels at 60 Hz or up to four displays with 4096 by 2304 pixels at 60 Hz





ptitt0m a dit:


> Je trouvais pratique le dock pour rassembler les différents hardware (carte son, souris, chargeur, écrans...) sans avoir des fils dans tout les sens et en ayant assez d’entrées


Je n'ai pas dit le contraire, j'ai juste parlé du Display Link qui est spécifique comme technologie et nécessite des pilotes, et demande des ressource supplémentaire (CPU/GPU) à la machine, alors que ta machine peut gérer nativement plusieurs écrans externes.

(Certains docks Thunderbolt 3 peuvent gérer 2 écrans externes nativement. Soit parce qu'ils ont deux sorties vidéos (HDMI/Display Port) soit via un second port Thunderbolt 3)
Par exemple (c'est juste un exemple: https://www.macway.com/belkin-thund...tion-daccueil-thunderbolt-3-et-usb-c/p1708335)


Edit: Mais c'était HS désolé , retour au sujet.
J'ai trouvé ça:
https://www.journaldulapin.com/2020/07/17/displaylink-pilote/
Ton MBP à bien son écran d'ouvert?
L'app display link est lancé? (a lancer automatiquement au démarrage)
Si tu souhaite avoir le boot sur les écrans externes il faut installer l'extension. Lien de téléchargement via l'App.


----------



## ptitt0m (8 Janvier 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas?? si tu branches 2 écrans sur Deux ports différents ou via un adaptateur Thunderbolt 3 vers 2Hdmi/DisplayPort.
> Tu peux très bien avoir le mode étendu et pas uniquement recopie vidéo.



Et ben non, quand je branche mes deux écrans sur un adaptateur USB-C vers HDMI/Display Port, les deux écrans sont en recopie video l'un avec l'autre mais pas avec le mac. Donc  j'ai deux fois la même  image.
Je n'arrive pas à  avoir trois bureaux distincts, ou bien deux bureaux, mais avec un bureau étendu entre les deux écrans (3840x1090) et un sur le mac.



maxou56 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit le contraire, j'ai juste parlé du Display Link qui est spécifique comme technologie et nécessite des pilotes, et demande des ressource supplémentaire (CPU/GPU) à la machine, alors que ta machine peut gérer nativement plusieurs écrans externes.
> 
> (Certains docks Thunderbolt 3 peuvent gérer 2 écrans externes nativement. Soit parce qu'ils ont deux sorties vidéos (HDMI/Display Port) soit via un second port Thunderbolt 3)
> Par exemple (c'est juste un exemple: https://www.macway.com/belkin-thund...tion-daccueil-thunderbolt-3-et-usb-c/p1708335)



Tu penses que ce Belkin n'a pas besoin de driver comme display link ? Car mon Dock D6000 à deux sorties Display Port et une HDMI, donc largement de quoi faire 




maxou56 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça:
> https://www.journaldulapin.com/2020/07/17/displaylink-pilote/
> Ton MBP à bien son écran d'ouvert?
> L'app display link est lancé? (a lancer automatiquement au démarrage)
> ...



Le MBP est bien ouvert, car j'utilise l'ecran et clavier.
L'app est bien lancée, l'extension installée.
Voici ce que ça donne, et j'ai essayé avec plusieurs HDMI ou DP : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVN4AB9FSh8&feature=youtu.be&ab_channel=Ptitt0m

Merci pour tes réponses en tout cas


----------



## maxou56 (8 Janvier 2021)

ptitt0m a dit:


> Et ben non, quand je branche mes deux écrans sur un adaptateur USB-C vers HDMI/Display Port, les deux écrans sont en recopie video l'un avec l'autre mais pas avec le mac. Donc j'ai deux fois la même image.


Bonsoir,
C'est avec un seul adaptateur (HUB...) ou 2 adaptateurs distincts?
Dans Préférences système > Moniteurs > Disposition > décocher "Recopie vidéo"?



ptitt0m a dit:


> Voici ce que ça donne, et j'ai essayé avec plusieurs HDMI ou DP


 Effectivement, il y a un bug, l'écran devient noir comme si il prenait en compte les écran externe, mais rien ne se passe et c'est en boucle?

En premier faire un reset de la PRAM, SMC.

Si ça ne fonctionne pas:
Par ex sur un SSD (ou Disques externe ça sera lent) essayes d'installer Catalina ou Big Sur sans app, avec uniquement DisplayLink d'installer pour voir si ça fonctionne.


----------



## ptitt0m (8 Janvier 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> C'est avec un seul adaptateur (HUB...) ou 2 adaptateurs distincts?
> Dans Préférences système > Moniteurs > Disposition > décocher "Recopie vidéo"?



Un seul, et malheureusement je n'ai pas de deuxième pour essayer.
Et la recopie video est bien décocher.


maxou56 a dit:


> Effectivement, il y a un bug, l'écran devient noir comme si il prenait en compte les écran externe, mais rien ne se passe et c'est en boucle?
> 
> En premier faire un reset de la PRAM, SMC.
> 
> ...


En boucle et inutilisable, ça passe detected a aucun moniteur.
Je vais essayer les resets, pour Catalina sur un SSD, j'essayerais quand j'aurais plus de temps


----------



## maxou56 (8 Janvier 2021)

ptitt0m a dit:


> Un seul, et malheureusement je n'ai pas de deuxième pour essayer.


En USB-C c'est normal, on ne peut brancher q'un seul écran par port (ou plusieurs en recopie vidéo)

Pour avoir plusieurs écrans sur un seul port il faut le Thunderbolt3 (2 écrans avec un adaptateur).
Un eGPU (Carte graphique externe en Thunderbolt 3)
Ou le Display Link (pour schématiser carte graphique externe en USB, mais avec des pilotes et quelques limitations)


----------



## ptitt0m (8 Janvier 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> En USB-C c'est normal, on ne peut brancher q'un seul écran par port (ou plusieurs en recopie vidéo)
> 
> Pour avoir plusieurs écrans sur un seul port il faut le Thunderbolt3 (2 écrans).
> Un eGPU (Carte graphique externe en Thunderbolt 3)
> Ou le Display Link (pour schématiser carte graphique externe en USB, mais avec des pilotes et quelques limitations)



Donc si j'ai bien compris, j'ai trois solutions :


un adaptateur par écran ça peut marcher ?
Espérer une mise a jour de display link qui marche, ou trouver une solution au problème qui commence à me rendre taré 
Acheter une eGPU, mais c'est minimum 300e, et même la blackMagic  d'apple n'a qu'un seul port HDMI pour vidéo.


----------



## ptitt0m (8 Janvier 2021)

ça a marché !!! le reset SMC à marché  
Merci beaucoup ! J'ai mes trois écrans indépendants sur le dock D6000.

J'ai juste un petit problème minime, mon bureau "principal", avec la barre des taches, et automatiquement assigné sur un moniteur. Sais tu si je peux garder le mac comme bureau principal ?

MERCI BEAUCOUP en tout cas !!


----------



## maxou56 (8 Janvier 2021)

ptitt0m a dit:


> Sais tu si je peux garder le mac comme bureau principal ?


Oui Préférences système > Moniteurs > Disposition tu déplaces la barre blanche sur l'écran du MBP.
Pareil mets les différents écrans au bon endroit, hauteur...


----------



## ptitt0m (8 Janvier 2021)

Magnifique ! Merci infiniment


----------



## ptitt0m (8 Janvier 2021)

J'ai peu etre parlé trop vite, j'ai debrancher puis rebrancher le dock, et meme probleme qu'avant. J'ai rallumé le mac, et je n'ai plus qu'un seul ecran détecté maintenant..


----------



## maxou56 (8 Janvier 2021)

ptitt0m a dit:


> J'ai rallumé le mac


L'app display link est bien active?


----------



## ptitt0m (8 Janvier 2021)

Oui, elle se lance à l'allumage


----------



## ptitt0m (8 Janvier 2021)

J’ai redémarré le mac en reset le SMC et ça marche de nouveau, mais si je dois faire ça a chaque fois, et rien débrancher ça va etre compliqué 
Mais c'est mieux que rien


----------



## gilou.31 (7 Décembre 2021)

Salut, je suis tombé sur ce forum. Il s'avère que j'ai le meme problème avec mon macbook M1 version 12 et ce depuis la version 11.6. J'ai fais une quantité de manipulations de réinstallations mais rien ne fonctionne. J'ai vu que tu as reset le SMC, cela est il possible sur un M1 ?
As tu résolus ou trouvé des indices sur le problème ?


----------



## maxou56 (7 Décembre 2021)

gilou.31 a dit:


> J'ai vu que tu as reset le SMC, cela est il possible sur un M1 ?


Bonjour,
Non ce n’est pas possible de faire en reset de la SMC ou PRAM sur le Mac apple silicon (M1)



gilou.31 a dit:


> Il s'avère que j'ai le meme problème avec mon macbook M1 version 12 et ce depuis la version 11.6.


Tu as regardé si il n’y avait de MAJ de l’app « displaylink »?
Tu avais juste installé l’app? Ou aussi les pilotes?
https://www.synaptics.com/products/displaylink-graphics/downloads/macos


----------



## gilou.31 (7 Décembre 2021)

j'ai essayé toute les MAJ possible de l'application.
j'ai juste installé l'application. Quand tu dis pilotes c'est a dire ?


----------



## maxou56 (7 Décembre 2021)

gilou.31 a dit:


> Quand tu dis pilotes c'est a dire ?


Les pilotes (extensions) c’est semble t’il uniquement pour avoir l’écran de démarrage aussi sur les écrans géré en DisplayLink.





						L’application DisplayLink sort de bêta : plus besoin de pilote | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com
				






gilou.31 a dit:


> j'ai essayé toute les MAJ possible de l'application.


Même la bêta?

Sinon pourquoi utiliser le Displaylink car ce n’est pas natif comme solution, cela demande une app, voir extensions, cela demande des ressources CPU/GPU (pour encoder l’affichage et l’envoyer via le protocole USB, puis c’est décider par une puce dans l’adaptateu, hub DisplayLink). C’est pour avoir plusieurs écrans?
Sinon un simple hub USB-C (souvent limité au 4K 30Hz) ou un mieux un câble, adapteur USB-C (=DisplayPort) > HDMI ou DisplayPort.


----------



## gilou.31 (7 Décembre 2021)

oui j'ai essayé la Beta , on m'a conseiller de redemarrer en mode sans echec , je vais tester ca tout de suite.
J'utilise displayLink car le macbook pro M1 ne peut avoir qu'un seul ecran externe en mode étendu


----------



## ptitt0m (5 Janvier 2022)

Hello, la solution a mon probleme a ete la suivante :

J'ai bootcamp mon mac pour creer une partie windows. J'ai download les pilotes et MAJ de display link sur windows et tout installé. 
Puis quand je redémarre sur mac, tout marche bien.


----------

